
CSS grid 2: subgrid - saranshk
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/07/css-grid-2/
======
tannhaeuser
IMHO W3C should stop churning through ever more complex CSS specs and take a
step back to review their goals. At this point, only Chrome will realistically
be able to implement CSS Grid Layout Level 2, with FF increasingly becoming a
token implementation to satisfy the "two interworking implementations"
criterion.

